# I can't make this ish up...my lunch break fiasco!



## EyeCandyDiva (Jul 26, 2007)

Picture it Sicily 1938...no, wait that's Golden Girls. Picture it, it's July 26, 2007 around 12:15p.m., although it's hotter than Flavor Flav's breath, you decide to go into beautiful uptown Charlotte to pay a bill, you wanna be a responsible adult, plus you look fly and you might see someone on their lunch break. Hair done, nails and toes properly manicured, breezy sun dress, flawless makeup...you're walking back to your car, that is strategically parked about 2 or more blocks away so you don't get a ticket...and WHAP!




You look down and dammit your sandal BROKE, I'm talking about the whole back strap of a thong sandal...gone.

Man this crap just happened to me, now that might not seem like a problem but my a$$ is parked blocks away and it's 95 degrees and my foot is burning up. I called my mom and while she's cracking up she tells me to walk my car...but MA' I got one show one shoe and it's a million freaking people walking down this street looking at me.

So I'm walking down one of the busiest business streets in Charlotte and this sweet little foreign guy come up on me, and offers me his shoes ( a pair of too smal dusty brown faux Crocs). Now at first I politely decline, I don't know this man and I will key somebody in the eye if he messes with me, people are crazy now days, but hell, pride is going out the window, my foot is hot. So I slip on this mans shoes and he walks me all the way to my car in his little black socks. I thanked him and gave him a hug...it's a good thing I have some more shoes under my desk....LOL


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jul 26, 2007)

That was really nice of him!

You know, it's really good to know that there are some decent people out there still.

(LOL, at the Golden Girls comment! I loved that show!)


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow that is soooo nice of him! People don't do that anymore



Did you guys exchange numbers or something


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jul 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow that is soooo nice of him! People don't do that anymore



Did you guys exchange numbers or something



Nope he just took his shoes and walked away...besides he was a little old for me...but I will definitely pay if forward with kindness, if I see someone else in need.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Aww...that was so sweet!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *EyeCandyDiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nope he just took his shoes and walked away...besides he was a little old for me...but I will definitely pay if forward with kindness, if I see someone else in need. Thats a good idea.



I think the age factor might have explained it, I mean, I see young guys being so rude, and older ones are always so nice and kind.



I am so glad someone hleped you in your time of need.


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 26, 2007)

Ohhh that was so sweet! and weird of him hahahaha people just don't do that anymore! Nevertheless I'm glad you didn't have to burn your feet.


----------



## justdragmedown (Jul 26, 2007)

oh no. What a nice boy to do that thoughq


----------



## Bexy (Jul 26, 2007)

I love reading your stories. You crack me up. I think that is the sweetest thing I have heard in a while. People just are not that polite these days.


----------



## Manda (Jul 26, 2007)

Lol, that was nice of him!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 26, 2007)

That is terrible!! But at least that guy was willing to help you. I would have been freakin out if my sandal broke!!!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jul 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OH NO! How horrible! You were walking up Tryon St during lunch hour? OMG, yea there were lots of people out there...I would've cried when I got in the car.



That was soo super sweet of that guy to offer. It's nice to know that there are such kind people still in the world.




BTW...When I began reading it, I could've sworn Estelle Getty's voice was playing in my head!





LOL...right on Tryon! Girl, I wanted to cry, but I could help but laugh at my good and bad luck.


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 27, 2007)

it's nice to hear there are still kind people in the world....................and thanx for the laugh!!!sorry


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 27, 2007)

wow ur so lucky and unlucky at the same time lol


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 27, 2007)

ECD, you describe everything so well! I love reading your posts!

Good to know there are some good people in the world still! Bummer about your sandal tho!


----------



## Nox (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh man. I have had a couple sandals snap on me in my life, so I know how you feel. But that older gentleman was very kind-hearted. It's always refreshing to read good deeds done.


----------



## mandy_ (Jul 28, 2007)

I can just picture some cute little old man giving you his shoes and walking you to your car while he walks in little black socks. Haha, puts a smile on my face. At least there are some polite people left in the world!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 28, 2007)

Haha. How funny!

Good thing about your extra shoes. Ha.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 28, 2007)

I dont believe you. That is just way too sweet to be real.


----------



## jessiej78 (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow! Cool


----------



## Shelley (Jul 29, 2007)

Sorry about your broken shoe. That is so sweet of that man to offer you his shoes.


----------



## katnahat (Jul 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *EyeCandyDiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL...right on Tryon! Girl, I wanted to cry, but I could help but laugh at my good and bad luck. Man, Tryon in the middle of the day! I'm sorry that happend to you. That had to have been stressful. 
That was really nice of that man. I'm glad he was there to help!


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 29, 2007)

That was sooo sweet! I'm sorry about that; I know how you feel. We all have those days.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 29, 2007)

First of all, you are an exceptional writer and I felt as though I was walking on the street with you. Also I could hear Estelle Getty's voice myself. LOL


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jul 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont believe you. That is just way too sweet to be real. LMAO...girl, it's true, I'mma take a picture of my broken shoe.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 1, 2007)

that is too funny,but what a sweetie to help you out


----------



## Eyes (Aug 29, 2007)

thats so nice of him, like poeple are saying in this thread, these days people rarely do kind things anymore. haha to the golden girls thing, that show is crazyyy


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 29, 2007)

lol. what a sweetie. But seriously - crocs?! musta been a crisis


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 30, 2007)

That's really sweet of him! It's nice to know good guys are around!


----------

